# F.Sc or A-Level?



## mhafeez (Jun 7, 2011)

hi i am new here.recently completed o-levels in pure sciences and plan on becoming a doctor.i wanted to ask what is better nowadays to get admisssion in a medical college,fsc or a-level?is mcat different for the two different courses?


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

now this time mcat is same for A level and fsc.....#yes


----------



## mhafeez (Jun 7, 2011)

so whats better for medical overall?fsc or alevel?


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

mhafeez said:


> so whats better for medical overall?fsc or alevel?


if you have done O levels....then do A levels#yes


----------



## mhafeez (Jun 7, 2011)

so will i still be able to have a good mcat and get admission in a good medical college IF i do a level?


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

yep...sure !!!! be confident !!!#happy #yes


----------



## taz (Jun 9, 2011)

i dont want to waste my vacations...have done o-levels, which tution should be better for me? a-level or fsc? as in will the fsc tution be benificial for my entry test?..i intend on taking a-levels, though i am not that sure.


----------



## mhafeez (Jun 7, 2011)

i face the same dilemma..mcat is 70% fsc so it would be beneficial....but its 2 years later so maybe it wouldnt be such a good idea


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

mhafeez said:


> i face the same dilemma..mcat is 70% fsc so it would be beneficial....but its 2 years later so maybe it wouldnt be such a good idea


who said that fsc is 70%??? 
it is now 50% entry test...40% fsc and 10% matric...#yes


----------



## Salman_Khaliq (Dec 30, 2010)

taz said:


> i dont want to waste my vacations...have done o-levels, which tution should be better for me? a-level or fsc? as in will the fsc tution be benificial for my entry test?..i intend on taking a-levels, though i am not that sure.


Guys go to the Health Science website and download the syllabus for the entry test,it is pretty much the same for A-levels and FSc..Revise and make your plans according to that. 
if you have done O' levels ,, doing A-levels is not a bad option, end of the day its about getting good marks at intermediate level whether you do A-levels or FSc to make your over-all score better But...
Entry test is another story so NEVER EVER ignore the FSc related books and material for ENTRY TEST, especially, physics, chemistry and biology coz you are going to get a surprise if you do! trust me..
last but not the least, its all about clearing your concepts and once that's done it's better to check your knowledge from as many books as possible..
Hope that helps..


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

mhafeez said:


> hi i am new here.recently completed o-levels in pure sciences and plan on becoming a doctor.i wanted to ask what is better nowadays to get admisssion in a medical college,fsc or a-level?is mcat different for the two different courses?


expect the IBCC to deduct some points if your going to do a-level...go on their web/office nd ask them


----------



## Dija (Nov 23, 2011)

Never do fsc after o levels ruins you trust me! I have personally done A level and all my science classmates are either in Agha khan,Nust,Shifa,king Edward,aimc,cmh,sheikh zayd,lmdc or shalamar! Literally everybody ! It just depends on how good you do you A-levels and after that in ur holidays join any academy star or kips and study from some fsc books and you will Ace mcat! Trust me it all depends on mcat don't lose there!


----------



## Dija (Nov 23, 2011)

Dude in which world are you living? It's A level age go for it! Don't you know the highest scorer in mcat this year 2011 was an A-level student?! He beat all fscites..!


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

If u r an o level student den go 4 a level, I wz an o level student too nd joined fsc afterwards which ddnt work out too well for me, the only advantage of doing fsc is dat nobody deducts ur marks in equivalence. If u do A levels wid gud grades (definitely not a single grade less than B in any subject) den u will get gud equivalence certificate. Prepare ur mcat by joinin sm acadmy just as dija said above n baammm!!! u will definitely enter a private medical college if nt govt for sure....#yes #yes


----------



## 0sama (Apr 16, 2010)

Do F.Sc pre-medical after O-level. You can score maximum of 85% or less if you do A-Level in case you got straight As' in O and A Levels. BUT if you do F.Sc., the HEC/UHS only considers your F.Sc and O-level equivalence. And no mark from F.Sc will be deducted however your O-Level will be made equivalent to Matric by IBCC.
You can score as high as you could in F.Sc. 
But in A-level in Pakistan, you can score maximum 85% which is very difficult.


----------



## LoveBug_x (Jul 7, 2012)

*Subject Choice*

So, if you are to do A levels and then continue on to medical, what subjects should you choose? Is A level Physics really necessary? I really don't want to study A level Physics but at the same time, I want to pursue to medical career later on.


----------



## veiledfantasy (Dec 24, 2010)

LoveBug_x said:


> So, if you are to do A levels and then continue on to medical, what subjects should you choose? Is A level Physics really necessary? I really don't want to study A level Physics but at the same time, I want to pursue to medical career later on.


Physics, Chemistry and Biology are absolutely essential. You will not get your equivalence certificate otherwise.

Go to http://www.ibcc.edu.pk for more details.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

If you want to study in Pakistan. F.Sc all the way. It's better you study F.Sc for 2 years, than join expensive academies and do it in a much shorter time period, putting more pressure and stress on yourself, after giving A levels.
If you want to go abroad, then don't hesitate doing A levels at all, their mode of education is well synchronised with the west.
Remember, no matter what field you're trying to apply for, in Pakistan the F.Sc will always have the upper hand. First off, you're not restricted to 90% due to equivalence cut off. Secondly, apart from MCAT this year, every single college's test was based on F.Sc, or had much greater part of F.Sc than A levels. You're always better off recalling your memory of 2 years rather than a couple of months of preparation!
A levels is like a gamble in Pakistan, you get quality education but you keep yourself on toes for admission processes. 
Besides, except for a rare couple, every college (or University) in Pakistan will recall your F.Sc knowledge while teaching whatever they're teaching. An A level student is usually out of clue what the hell is going on over there. I speak from Experience.
Good Luck


----------



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

I think you should do Alevels to be honest. UHS provides a much better, comprehensive syllabus now. A lot of the things not in Alevels have very less questions. For instance, the fungi chapter had one question this time around. Doing Alevels means getting used to a much better mode of studying and understanding everything you study. Just study from the FSC books in the summer vacations before the MCAT. I did that and even though i got good marks in the MCAT I could tell how horrible the fsc books were. I really don't think I could have survived studying them for two years.


----------



## veiledfantasy (Dec 24, 2010)

Arshman1995 said:


> I think you should do Alevels to be honest. UHS provides a much better, comprehensive syllabus now. A lot of the things not in Alevels have very less questions. For instance, the fungi chapter had one question this time around. Doing Alevels means getting used to a much better mode of studying and understanding everything you study. Just study from the FSC books in the summer vacations before the MCAT. I did that and even though i got good marks in the MCAT I could tell how horrible the fsc books were. I really don't think I could have survived studying them for two years.


Ditto.


----------



## Docstevens (Nov 4, 2012)

mhafeez said:


> hi i am new here.recently completed o-levels in pure sciences and plan on becoming a doctor.i wanted to ask what is better nowadays to get admisssion in a medical college,fsc or a-level?is mcat different for the two different courses?


According to me, fsc would be a much better choice. The academy where I prepared for my entry test had many A level students there as well, but a very few of them made through to the medical colleges. Besides, even in the entry test, almost 90 percent of the test comes from the fsc books itself...our teachers at the KIPS academy for et preparation told the Alevel studetns to buy FSc books and who knows better than them who have seen their students, both from fsc n a levels, getting admissions in medical colleges.


----------



## yampire (Apr 6, 2012)

A-level will give you approach to better understanding of concepts.


----------

